# سلسلة إستخلاص الذهب..الحلقة الثانية



## اسلام البدوي (11 يناير 2010)

*طريقة استخلاص الذهب عن طريق الرصاص:-*
*1- **يتم تحميص الخامات الحاملة للذهب عند حوالى من(600 الى700 ) درجة مئوية لمدة تزيدعلى 12ساعة .*
*2- **يتم خلط الخامات بعد التحميص بالمواد الآتية (كربونات صوديوم 10- بوراكس 5 – سليكا20- اكسيد رصاص 20 ضعف الذهب المتوقع – فحم مطحون 10% من وزن الرصاص المضاف).*
*3- **يتم السبك عند درجة حرارة من(1200الى 1400)درجة مئوية لمدة ساعة ونصف.*
*4- **تؤخذ كرات الرصاص الحاملة للذهب بعد عملية السبك وتخضع لعملية تسمى **Cupellation**وهذه **العملية هى من أخطر المراحل لأحتمال تعرض الشخص لجرعات عالية من اكسيد الرصاص.*




*انا منتظر اى استفسارات عن الموضوع *
*برجاء تقييم الموضوع*


----------



## alshangiti (11 يناير 2010)

هذه الطريقة قليل جدا استخدامها وذلك لمشاكلها البيئية


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يناير 2010)

أخى العزيز هذه الطريقة تستخدم حتى الآن على نطاق واسع جدا في منطقة الصاغة بمصر .


----------



## رحال 222 (23 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز :م/اسلام البدوى جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع الشيق والعلومات المفيدة .
اريد ان اعرف منك شىء وارجو منك افادتى ولك جزيل الشكر........هل يمكن ترسيب الذهب مباشرا من محلول السيانيد بمسحوق الزنك وان امكن فهل هو الزنك العادى اوالزنك المعدنى بدون استخدام الكربون ........
ولك جزيل الشكر....


----------



## GeoOo (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات


----------



## اسلام البدوي (26 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز رحال 222 في حالة وجود الذهب بنسب عالية في المحلول يمكن ترسيب الذهب مباشرة عن طريق الزنك ولكن إذا كانت نسبته قليلة فلابد أن يمر على فلاتر الكربون أولا ثم يعاد إستخراجه بمحلول سيانيد مركز 12% او عن طريق إستخدام محلول الأيثر.


----------



## رحال 222 (26 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز :م/اسلام البدوى اشكرك على الاهتمام بالرد على استفسارى........
ولكن لى استفسار اخر كيف يمكن تحديد نسبة الذهب فى المحلول ان كانت عالية ام قليلة ؟؟؟
وارجو منك شرح طريقة السيانيد من حيث النسب والمقادير ومدة الاذابة ومدة الترسيب او الاستخلاص من المحلول وهل يمكن استخدام هذة الطريقة بصورة بدائيه وكيف تكون مراحلها بتصورك؟؟؟
ولك منى جزيل الشكر...........


----------



## اسلام البدوي (27 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز/ رحال 222 سوف تجد على هذا الرابط كل ما تريد واعذرنى على تأخرى عليك فى الرد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174508.html
ومستعد للإجابة على أي إستفسار آخر بإذن الله.


----------



## رحال 222 (27 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز: م/ اسلام البدوى بعد التحية اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على استفساراتى وارجو منك ان توضح لى ان كان بالامكان تطبيق هذة الطريقة بصورة مصغرة على تراب ورش التصنيع مع العلم اننى اعمل فى مجال تصنيع الذهب منذ12 عام واود ان اعلم كل شىء يخص مجال عملى وان اردت تجربة هذة الطريقة على تراب الارض الذى نقوم بتجميعه ..
ماهى الخطوات التى يجب على اتباعها بالتفصيل لعمل هذا بصورة مصغرة ؟؟؟ 
واتمنى لك النجاح ودوام العافية وان يزيدك الله من علمه ( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) ولك جزيل الشكر...........رحال


----------



## chemist221 (28 يناير 2010)

مشكورين إخوانى علىالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## عفيف المنور (12 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ العزيز: م/ اسلام البدوى بعد التحية اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على استفساراتى وارجو منك ان توضح لى ان كان بالامكان معرفة طرق مبسطة اوجديدة لاستخلاص الذهب مع العلم اننى اعمل فى مجال استخراج الذهب منذ3 اعوام واود ان اعلم كل شىء يخص مجال عملى وان اردت تجربة هذة الطريقة علىالا تربه الذى نقوم بتجميعه والحجارة..
ماهى الخطوات التى يجب على اتباعها بالتفصيل لعمل هذا بصورة مصغرة ؟؟؟ 
واتمنى لك النجاح ودوام العافية وان يزيدك الله من علمه ( خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه) ولك جزيل الشكر عفيف المنور*​


----------



## marcosoft (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اسلام الف شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه ولو سمحت انا مهندس وتاجر اجهازات كمبيوتر وعندي بستمرار جميع انواع المخلفات التي يوجد فيه معادن ثمينه هل يوجد طريقه صديقه لبيئه لنفايات الكترونيه


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

الأخ العزيز ماركو انا مستعد لشراء أى كميات من المخلفات الألكترونية الموجودة لديك والتى تحتوي معادن نفيسة


----------



## marcosoft (19 مارس 2010)

الاخ اسلام الف شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه ولكن ما هي خطوات عملياتCupellation


----------



## neseergolden (21 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## يوارتو (7 يونيو 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر للاخ العزيز اسلام البدوي . على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## jreeh2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

*ارجو المساعده اخواني*

شكرا على المعلومات لكن اخواني اريد منكم ان اعرف كم المقادير المراد اضافتها على سبيل المثال عندي واحد كيلو من الاتربه او الخامات كم اضيف اليها حسب المقادير من البوركس وكربونات الصوديوم واكسيد الرصاص ارجو الاجايه كذلك طريقة السيانيد كم المقادير التي تضاف الى بودرة الذهب البنية بحسب الاوزان الله يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## jreeh2010 (3 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على المعلومات لكن اخواني اريد منكم ان اعرف كم المقادير المراد اضافتها على سبيل المثال عندي واحد كيلو من الاتربه او الخامات كم اضيف اليها حسب المقادير من البوركس وكربونات الصوديوم واكسيد الرصاص ارجو الاجايه كذلك طريقة السيانيد كم المقادير التي تضاف الى بودرة الذهب البنية بحسب الاوزان الله يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## بابكريحى (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الامة الاسلامية


----------



## aidsami (5 فبراير 2011)

بورك فيكم جميعا


----------



## hasan21 (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بداية ارجو قبولي بينكم اما بعد السؤال هو لدي تجربة بسيطة
وضعت 1غرام من الذهب عيار24 بالماء الملكي بعد ساعة تقريبا انحل الذهب بالماء ولم يتبقى ولا جزء معدني اريد طريقة سحب وترسيب او استخراج هذا الذهب ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## saabir (12 فبراير 2011)

(أن تلقى الشهادة فى سبيل الله أمر صعب ولكن أن تحيا فى سبيل الله أمر أصعب)

ا*لسلام عليكم يا حبيبنا زاد الله لك ايمانك واسلامك مشكوووور اوي اوي على الدرر اللي حطيتها والله لا يحرمنا منك*


----------



## saabir (17 فبراير 2011)

*مشكووووووور جدا يا اسلام البدوي انا عندي مشروع صغير لاستخراج الذهب ويحتاج انشاء نفق هل تستطيع انت او اي واحد من الا عضاء الكرام مناقشة بعض الاسئلة *
- *إذا كانت الارض ضعيفة التماسك ( هشة)* وكان الخام على بعد مترين فقط من سطح الارض هل يمكن حفر بئر بعمق مترين فقط ثم الدخول بنفق مدعم الى الخام دون انهيار النفق ولو كان مدعم بالاخشاب لانه قريب من سطح الارض؟!​ 3 

هذا النفق الذي على بعد مترين فقط من سطح الارض اذا كانت هناك بعض السيارات القليلة أحيانا تمر فوق النفق هل تستطيع الدعائم الخشبية –مثلا- حماية النفق من اثار ضغط هذه السيارات ؟ مع العلم ان استخراج الخامات تستغرق فترة شهر واحد فقط​


----------



## marcosoft (16 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز اسلام يمكن استخدم ذلك الطريقه في المخلفات الالكترونيه


----------



## اسلام البدوي (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلم عليكم ومعذرة على التاخر فى الردود وسوف اوافيكم بكل رد مفصل لكل الأسئلة السابقة


----------



## ahmedredaxxx (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكمأنا أبحث عن كتاب chemistry of gold extraction second editionالمؤلف: John Marsden‏,‏Iain House‏أرجو الإفادة العاجلة


----------



## mohamed sayed2 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ياجماعة اللي عايز يستفسر عن طرق استخلاص الذهب والفضة ياريت يسال في اللي يكسبه مينفعش اقولك على كل التفاصيل وبعدين طريقة السيانييد مش سهلة ومكلفة وانا مميز بها في مصر وصعب جدا اقول تفاصيلها لاي حد لان دي حاجات وراثية وانا تحت امر اي حد في اي شئ يخص استخلاص وتحليل الذهب باي طريقة وكل طريقة وفي اي وقت ومجموعةالشركة المصرية لاستخلاص وتحليل الذهب بتاعتي فيها تفاصيل اكتر وطرق التواصل معي وموجودة على الفيس بوك


----------



## mugdad (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه علي المعلومات القيمه جزيل شكرنا


----------



## mugdad (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه علي المعلومات القيمه جزيل شكرنا


----------



## المهند عبدالله (9 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الباشمهندس/ *اسلام البدوي* 
لك التحيه...
اريد معرفه كيفيه قياس الكثافه بالنسبه للخام بعد خروجه من الطواحين في طريقه استخلاص الذهب بالسيانيد (cil) .

*لك كل الشكر و التقدير*​


----------

